# TR: Mid-Atlantic Air Museum World War II Weekend



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2010)

So my dad was bringing my step-grandfather (Russ) up to Reading, PA (from FL)  for the Mid-Atlantic Air Museum's WWII weekend.  Russ was part of the 509th Composite Group...ya know the unit that dropped two atomic bombs on Japan.  Russ was flew on both missions.  I don't really know him all that well, but this seemed like a good opportunity to get to know him a little better as well as pick up on some history.

My day started out having breakfast at the hotel with Russ and Harlan Twible, a survivor from the USS Indianapolis.  Over breakfast and coffee, I heard part of the story about his ship dropping off the bomb at Tinian Island, then went off on a routine patrol only to get torpedoed by the Japs.  He spent 5 nights floating in shark infested waters before he (and his shipmates) were rescued.  Out of 1100+ people on that boat, only around 170 survived.  My dad wound up giving him a ride to the airshow.  I can't even relate to his experiences.

So once we get to the Reading Airport, I realize that Russ is a bit of a celebrity here.  He gets me in with out going through security or waiting in line.  Here's some pictures so you don't lose interest.












This is the hanger that all the VIPs are in.  The real life guys from _Band of Brother_s and _The Pacific_ are also here. I didn't meet any of them, but being in the same room as them was a bit overwhelming considering what they went through.










Here's Russ' spot










Here's my old man checking out a Jeep





The simplest engine...





So the area is set up to to replicate the camps that the different countries had back in the 40's.  There were area's set up for the US, German and Russian forces.

US Camp


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2010)

The German Camp





The Russian Camp





Random Vehicle Pictures

























The Airplanes


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2010)

This is where the bombs went




















Airplane that the Tuskegee Airmen used (73 octane only)










Back in the Hangar...

Here's Russ signing a copy of his book for me.  





The Band of Brothers guys





The line to see the Band of Brothers guys





Here's Russ telling his story.  He started out in Miami and ended up with the two a-bomb missions he flew on.  










Harlan Twible doing the same


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2010)

The Airshow






























I also have some GoPro video of the Airshow.  I'll edit something together soon and post it in this thread.  Overall, this was an amazing experience.  My only regret was only attending for 1 day.  Next year, I'm going to go for the whole weekend.  The whole experience was amazing and the vets love it.  After Russ finished his talk, so many people came up to him, just to thank him and shake his hand for what he did to help make the world a better place.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 10, 2010)

that is sweet!  Glad you posted those pics.  Thanks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2010)

Root : What a great tribute to "the Greatest Generation"  These heroes put all of us to shame with their quiet , unassuming  and dedicated service so that we today may enjoy unbridled freedom . Everytime we bitch and moan bout something we NEED to re- think just how REAL Men behaved in times of the country's  greatest need .

Thanks Root for doing this


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Root : What a great tribute to "the Greatest Generation"  These heroes put all of us to shame with their quiet , unassuming  and dedicated service so that we today may enjoy unbridled freedom . Everytime we bitch and moan bout something we NEED to re- think just how REAL Men behaved in times of the country's  greatest need .
> 
> Thanks Root for doing this



Thank you from me as well.

I have never been so humbled or felt so much pride as I did when I visited Normandy.  I'm proud to be a military mom.  Thank you so much for those pictures and observations, Root.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 10, 2010)

Great report and pics Root! I would have loved to go to that event. I would have waited in that long line to meet the guys from Easy Co. I'm a huge fan of Stephen E Ambrose books and the Band of Brothers mini series. Was Maj. Winters there? I read that he was living in Pennsylvania. That picture of Bill Guarnere looks just like an older pic of the actor that played him in the series.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Root : What a great tribute to "the Greatest Generation"  These heroes put all of us to shame with their quiet , unassuming  and dedicated service so that we today may enjoy unbridled freedom . Everytime we bitch and moan bout something we NEED to re- think just how REAL Men behaved in times of the country's  greatest need .
> 
> Thanks Root for doing this



Thanks Warp, you're so correct.  It was an such an amazing experience for me. This year was the 20th anniversary of WWII Weekend.  I wish I knew about it sooner.   I'm glad I was able to properly honor their sacrifices through my pictures.  I'm astounded that the men fit into those cramped spaces for hours on end.  No ergonomics, fancy cushions or computers.  Just some solid engineering, and old school "get 'er done" attitude.  



WakeboardMom said:


> Thank you from me as well.
> 
> I have never been so humbled or felt so much pride as I did when I visited Normandy.  I'm proud to be a military mom.  Thank you so much for those pictures and observations, Root.



You're welcome.  



Mildcat said:


> Great report and pics Root! I would have loved to go to that event. I would have waited in that long line to meet the guys from Easy Co. I'm a huge fan of Stephen E Ambrose books and the Band of Brothers mini series. Was Maj. Winters there? I read that he was living in Pennsylvania. That picture of Bill Guarnere looks just like an older pic of the actor that played him in the series.



Thanks.  I was going to post the event in the Trips and Events forum, but I've really been slammed at work lately and forgot.  Major Winters wasn't there but Russ has met him several times.  I would have asked him to introduce me.  This event is always the 1st weekend in June and I plan to attend next year as well.  Mark your calendars now for next June.  I already have.


----------



## mister moose (Jun 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks Warp, you're so correct.  It was an such an amazing experience for me. This year was the 20th anniversary of WWII Weekend.  I wish I knew about it sooner.   I'm glad I was able to properly honor their sacrifices through my pictures.  I'm astounded that the men fit into those cramped spaces for hours on end.  No ergonomics, fancy cushions or computers.  Just some solid engineering, and old school "get 'er done" attitude.



... and many didn't make it back.  They had what were called computers, or 'whiz wheels' ie circular slide rules.  Navigation was visual or by a bubble sextant throught the roof.  You know those "Bomber style" leather jackets with sheepskin?  It's because it was zero, or below zero at altitude.  

Great post and photographs, thanks.  (son of a WWII pilot)

...and I'm pretty sure that "get er done" attitude still exists inside the cockpit of every active military airplane.


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome pics, Root, thanks a million for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like a great day, thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, thank you for posting this story and the pictures!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting Root. Those are some great pictures. What a great tribute to those who served in WWII.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, this is a great thread.  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------

